# Pheasant in Bing Cherry Sauce



## Field Hunter (Mar 4, 2002)

Tried this one last night - Fantastic!

Pheasant breasts cut in half and pounded to 1/2" thick. Fry the pheasant in clarrified butter until golden brown. Place in pyres pan with cover. cover with brown sauce (you can buy this ready to go at the store) the cover with mixture of Bing Cherry Preserves, can of bing cherries, diced shallots or green onions, and salt. Cook the entire mixture at 350 for 45 minutes. The thighs can be used also. Remove the bone and pound to 1/2" also.

Your wife will even like this one.


----------

